# Stuffed Peppers rec.



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2006)

*we love stuffed peppers and have this a few times a year..I always serve with corn salsa or avocado salsa, carnitas, and tortillas.*


*4-pasilla or poblano peppers*
*1-cup.grated pepper jack cheese*
*1-c. jack cheese*
*1-tea.cumin seed, toasted*
*2-tea. dried greek oregano*

*blacken your peppers, place in paper bag and when cool, peel and take off stem and seeds. be careful not to tear your peppers. Mix together the cheeses,cumin and oregano. Stuff into the pepper packing fairly tightly. Wrap each pepper in foil or put in a small baking dish just big enough to hold them. put in 350 oven til cheese is melted about 15 min.*

*enjoy,*

*kadesma *


----------



## Phil (Feb 13, 2006)

*That's a lot different*

....than the standard green stuffed bell pepper. Sounds PDG!!!


----------



## jkath (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow that sounds like a keeper!
Question - as I'm not a fan of cumin, what would you recommend as a substitute?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 13, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Wow that sounds like a keeper!
> Question - as I'm not a fan of cumin, what would you recommend as a substitute?


jkath,
I like cumin in very small amounts, so when I make these, I make several without the cumin seed and instead just add a little sauteed diced onion and a touch say 1 clove of minced garlic and the oregano or  marjoram, and,  with the avocado salsa they are just as  good to me.

kadesma


----------



## jkath (Feb 13, 2006)

sounds absolutely perfect now!

(and doesn't avocado just make everything even better?!)

Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 13, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> sounds absolutely perfect now!
> 
> (and doesn't avocado just make everything even better?!)
> 
> Thanks!


Of course, what would a day be without them  
jkath, another idea for you, if you have left over boiled potatoes, you can cube them and along with some sort of finely diced cooked meat, add those to the onions,garlic and put in an herb you like and your cheese of choice, saute and stuff the peppers. I had this one time in San Antonio and it  was wonderful. One good way to use up some leftovers.. 

kadesma


----------



## jkath (Feb 13, 2006)

kadesma....are you psychic? Read what I'm making for dinner tonight in the 2/13 thread.....


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 13, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> *we love stuffed peppers and have this a few times a year..I always serve with corn salsa or avocado salsa, carnitas, and tortillas.*
> 
> 
> *4-pasilla or poblano peppers*
> ...


 Kadesma, I'm not a pepper expert, are those two types that you mentioned hot ones? We're both mild pepper fans, do you think that I could take Phil's suggest and use bell peppers instead, have you tried it this way?  TIA and awesome looking recipe!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 13, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Kadesma, I'm not a pepper expert, are those two types that you mentioned hot ones? We're both mild pepper fans, do you think that I could take Phil's suggest and use bell peppers instead, have you tried it this way?  TIA and awesome looking recipe!


No Piccolina, I haven't tried the green bells..Poblano can be a little spicy, , I'd suggest trying the Italian long green peppers, but peeling them might be  touchy, although I've eaten pablanos and I'm not a HOT pepper person or eat much of anything hot..I'd look for a fairly good size sweet pepper and try that..If I were to use a bell I think I'd try a red or yellow before green they are milder and sweeter..Hope this help..I know some have posted about the heat in peppers, maybe one of them could recommend a nice sized sweet pepper we could try.

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 13, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> No Piccolina, I haven't tried the green bells..Poblano can be a little spicy, , I'd suggest trying the Italian long green peppers, but peeling them might be  touchy, although I've eaten pablanos and I'm not a HOT pepper person or eat much of anything hot..I'd look for a fairly good size sweet pepper and try that..If I were to use a bell I think I'd try a red or yellow before green they are milder and sweeter..Hope this help..I know some have posted about the heat in peppers, maybe one of them could recommend a nice sized sweet pepper we could try.
> 
> kadesma


 Totally helpful Kademsa, thank-you! I really like the idea of using red bell peppers, or perhaps a mix of orange and red, thank-you! I just adore pepper recipes assuming they stay on the mild side


----------



## kadesma (Feb 14, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Totally helpful Kademsa, thank-you! I really like the idea of using red bell peppers, or perhaps a mix of orange and red, thank-you! I just adore pepper recipes assuming they stay on the mild side


Although the taste is different from pepper to pepper, if you like peppers,and, we do, I think any pepper would do..If you get the chance to make some, I hope you enjoy them.

kadesma


----------



## paxpuella (Feb 20, 2006)

How do you blacken your peppers?  Do you grill them outside or do you blacken them on the stovetop?  I've haven't ever blackened anything, sorry for the silly question.  If you blacken them inside, how do you do it?  Is it inside the oven?  Also, when you blacken them, does this soften up the flesh enough to eat after they are baked or are they still crunchy?
 
Thanks  
 
The last time I made stuffed peppers, I didn't cook them long enough I guess (about 30 minutes) and they were still really crunchy.  Hubby was nice and ate them anyway.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Pax,
  not a silly question at all    Welcome to DC..When I do my peppers I have to do them under the broiler, I put the whole pepper on a cookie sheet and put under the broiler, this turns the skin black, I blacken all sides, then remove from oven and put into a paper bag, roll it closed and leave them til cool enough to handle, then carefull, peel off the skin, take off the stem and gently remove the ribs and seeds. I don't want to tear the peppers. Bt now the peppers are very limp and I then stuff them and procede  The peppers don't blacken on the inside at all. Hope this helps. You can blacken on top of a gas stove by holding over the flame, I just have a glass cooktop so have to use the broiler..

kadesma


----------



## paxpuella (Feb 20, 2006)

Gosh, I never even thought about the broiler.  Thanks. I will have to try this next time I make them for dh. I bet the blackening really brings out the flavor in the pepper doesn't it?
 

Thanks for the help !!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2006)

paxpuella said:
			
		

> Gosh, I never even thought about the broiler.  Thanks. I will have to try this next time I make them for dh. I bet the blackening really brings out the flavor in the pepper doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help !!!


Your welcome Pax,
Blackening  or roasting seems to make the pepper sweeter, I love them like this. We like to cut into strips and put into a container with lid and I pour over them a mix of evoo, balsamic and fresh crushed garlic. Then after a few hours or the next day, make a sandwixh with a soft french roll, the peppers, using a little of the marinade to brush one side of the roll, then put on your favorite italian meat or turkey or chicken,cheese and some tomato, lettuce thin slice of a sweet onion and a light sprinkle of salt and pepper, then either eat like it is or use a paninni grill and grill,yummy 


kadesma


----------



## paxpuella (Feb 20, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Your welcome Pax,
> Blackening or roasting seems to make the pepper sweeter, I love them like this. We like to cut into strips and put into a container with lid and I pour over them a mix of evoo, balsamic and fresh crushed garlic. Then after a few hours or the next day, make a sandwixh with a soft french roll, the peppers, using a little of the marinade to brush one side of the roll, then put on your favorite italian meat or turkey or chicken,cheese and some tomato, lettuce thin slice of a sweet onion and a light sprinkle of salt and pepper, then either eat like it is or use a paninni grill and grill,yummy
> 
> 
> kadesma


 
I just copied that down.  I can see me making this and it would knock hubby's socks off.  Thanks !!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2006)

Great Pax, 
I hope he will like it. Mine sure does. It just seems to make any sandwich taste so nice.

kadesma


----------



## RDG (Feb 22, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Your welcome Pax,
> Blackening or roasting seems to make the pepper sweeter, I love them like this. We like to cut into strips and put into a container with lid and I pour over them a mix of evoo, balsamic and fresh crushed garlic. Then after a few hours or the next day, make a sandwixh with a soft french roll, the peppers, using a little of the marinade to brush one side of the roll, then put on your favorite italian meat or turkey or chicken,cheese and some tomato, lettuce thin slice of a sweet onion and a light sprinkle of salt and pepper, then either eat like it is or use a paninni grill and grill,yummy
> 
> 
> kadesma


I've read that non so many love anchovies, but....really, in this dish, you MUST add them in fillets. Please, try and taste.... 
If you allow me, always in peppers theme, I suggest you a peperonade, made at the fashion of my region , Lombardy, in the north of Italy:
Cut in slices yellow and red big peppers with some onions, and cook them with some garlic in evoo. When they are soft, add a can of tomatoes and leave them underboil for a ten minutes. You can add the flavours you like: I usually add parsley, basil and thym.
Salt them.
Yust two minutes before serving, add a big spoon of cherry marmalade, and mix. (no anchovies, please.... ).Try them....


----------



## CARO (Feb 22, 2006)

I love stuffed peppers - here in the UK I use large sweet red or orange ones.
I don't skin them for my favourite way though.  I choose peppers that have four lobes so they will sit flat when halved through the stalk, then cut out seeds and pith etc [a teaspoon is handy for that!] then put some crushed garlic in each half, followed by a teaspoon of pesto, half a tomato and a grinding of pepper.  Then I put them in a hot oven - at least 200C - for about 25 - 30 mins until they are soft and then I top each with a small slice of goat's cheese and a grinding of black pepper.  A few more minutes in the oven to start the cheese melting a bit and they are ready.  I have them with boiled new potatoes or couscous and a green vegetable, such as broccoli [calabrese] on the side. They end up full of tasty juices - hence the need to have pepper halves that sit flat!

If I skin peppers by blackening under the grill I always cut them into quarters first, and remove seeds etc. I put them in a plastic bag or in a bowl with clingfilm over it, till they are cool enough to handle.   

I've never tried stuffing whole skinned peppers - it sounds delicious, because the skins can occasionally stay a bit hard - perhaps if they were not very ripe.  We tend not to use green peppers much - we much prefer them when they have ripened to a brilliant red, yellow or orange!  Much sweeter.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 22, 2006)

CARO said:
			
		

> I love stuffed peppers - here in the UK I use large sweet red or orange ones.
> I don't skin them for my favourite way though. I choose peppers that have four lobes so they will sit flat when halved through the stalk, then cut out seeds and pith etc [a teaspoon is handy for that!] then put some crushed garlic in each half, followed by a teaspoon of pesto, half a tomato and a grinding of pepper. Then I put them in a hot oven - at least 200C - for about 25 - 30 mins until they are soft and then I top each with a small slice of goat's cheese and a grinding of black pepper. A few more minutes in the oven to start the cheese melting a bit and they are ready. I have them with boiled new potatoes or couscous and a green vegetable, such as broccoli [calabrese] on the side. They end up full of tasty juices - hence the need to have pepper halves that sit flat!
> 
> If I skin peppers by blackening under the grill I always cut them into quarters first, and remove seeds etc. I put them in a plastic bag or in a bowl with clingfilm over it, till they are cool enough to handle.
> ...


Caro,
I like your recipe idea for the peppers and will give it a try. The pepper I stuff are not bell peppers, but Poblano a med spicy Mexican chile pepper, they don't stay hard but get soft after charring...I posted a recipe for them, and we all got to talking about the heat of the peppers, if we could use a different pepper, other ways to stuff them..What started out one way has now evolved into a wonderful mix of stuffed pepper recipes that are wonderful.. Thank you for adding to the thread and I hope you found a recipe you might enjoy making as I'm sure we will enjoy yours.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Feb 22, 2006)

RDG said:
			
		

> I've read that non so many love anchovies, but....really, in this dish, you MUST add them in fillets. Please, try and taste....
> If you allow me, always in peppers theme, I suggest you a peperonade, made at the fashion of my region , Lombardy, in the north of Italy:
> Cut in slices yellow and red big peppers with some onions, and cook them with some garlic in evoo. When they are soft, add a can of tomatoes and leave them underboil for a ten minutes. You can add the flavours you like: I usually add parsley, basil and thym.
> Salt them.
> Yust two minutes before serving, add a big spoon of cherry marmalade, and mix. (no anchovies, please.... ).Try them....


RDG,
this recipe looks good. Since we are fond of peppers, we will give it a try. My husbands mom was from Genoa, and didn't use peppers often. My grandparents had friends from Italy and these friends brought the idea of peppers to him and my grandmother and here we are today. Anchovies, now, I've no problem with them, I love them and use them often..But, not in your wonderful pepper dish..Thanks  so much for sharing with us..I hope I can return the favor someday.

kadesma


----------



## Chatwon (Feb 22, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> I really like the idea of using red bell peppers, or perhaps a mix of orange and red, thank-you! I just adore pepper recipes assuming they stay on the mild side


I did not ever know untill this thread, there was such a thing as Stuffed Peppers that was NOT:
Green Bell Peppers, hollowed out and stuffed with Spanish Rice,
Baked till done.
Serve

Am I the only ignorant person like that? 

BTW: They are delicious...and good for you too.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 22, 2006)

Chatwon said:
			
		

> I did not ever know untill this thread, there was such a thing as Stuffed Peppers that was NOT:
> Green Bell Peppers, hollowed out and stuffed with Spanish Rice,
> Baked till done.
> Serve
> ...


Chatwon, I didn't know about stuffing peppers other than green bells, til we were in San Antonio and I had a wonderful meal that featured stuffed poblanos, they were incredible..Now, your post reminded me of the way my grandmother use to make peppers, stuffed with rice..Thanks for reminding me

kadesma


----------

